# Preamplificador con control de ganancia y vumetro



## nicodealmirante (Ago 2, 2011)

Hola, que tal? Tengo que hacer un microfono ambiental para camaras de seguridad del boliche! el tema es que el microfono de la camara de seguridad se escucha horrible! Entonces hacer un microfono con regulador de ganancia y que tenga un vumetro para asi poder regular la ganancia sin tener que escuchar el audio entrante!. Me gustaria que me ayuden ya que no tengo idea de circuitos! solo los leo y los copio. Si no es muy complejo separar el Pre amplificador del vumetro, asi si se me es muy complejo pongo unos auriculares!. Gracias de nuevo! 
Nicolas

Nadie que me pueda dar una mano?? :s


----------



## VEGATRONICA (Ago 4, 2011)

Tengo un diseño que tal vez es lo que buscas pero ahora me encuentro en el trabajo en unas horas te lo paso saludos

Viendo por la web encontre un oeste no lo he calado y no es el que voy a pasarte pero lo encontre hechale una mirada al rato te paso el que te prometi

Aqui el link de la fuente:
http://allschematics.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=203&catid=40&Itemid=58


----------



## nicodealmirante (Ago 4, 2011)

Dale Muchisimas Gracias! lo estube mirando este! no tiene el vumetro pero tiene para chequear con auriculares! tambien me sirviria, la pregunta es: El nivel de audio sera posible ajustarlo lo suficientemente bajo como para que se escuche bien a altos niveles de audio como los de un bar o un boliche?

De todos modos espero el otro circuito.
Gracias nuevamente!


----------



## VEGATRONICA (Ago 4, 2011)

Lo prometido es deuda te dejo el diseño es de Cekit lo arme hace años y doy fe de que funciona tengo otro que es de Saber Electronica si lo encuentro lo subo saludos

Aqui esta otro diseño salio en la revista Saber No.71 supuestamente en el Articulo dice que puede captar muy bien los sonidos ambientales tiene salida para audifonos el detalle es que es a transistores saludos y espero te sirvan

PD: Faltaba un archivo la pcb saludos


----------



## nicodealmirante (Ago 4, 2011)

Dale Muchisimas Gracias!. Prefiero ir a lo seguro, asique mañana a la mañana me voy a comprar los componentes para hacer el cekit.


----------

